# It was bound to happen. . .



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

DH is the proud owner of a new Kindle Fire.  We bought one w/ the thought that if I liked it, we would get the 2nd gen instead of an iPad for me, but I've not had the chance to use it.  Dh has been glued to it since it arrived Friday (I registered it and did the downloads, but that's all).  I have now become, what I suspect is not an unusual thing, an Angry Birds Widow.  He's playing it now and the music is driving me NUTS!  He even had DD (who is 2 1/2) enthralled by the game earlier this evening.  I guess this is my cross to bear


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Clearly the best defense here is a good offense: get your own!!


----------

